# Gidday Folks



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2011)

... New member joined the other day; I've already thrown in my 2 pacific pesos worth on the site, so I thought I'd introduce myself formally. WW2 fan, old aircraft etc... Aircraft tradesman, I live in deepest darkest Ngatimoti, New Zealand.

Very happy because the All Blacks are in the Rugby World Cup Final. It's been awhile, boys...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Nuuumannn!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome from England.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2011)

And from across the River!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome from the Right Coast of USA!!

I saw part of the game for All Blacks to get in (don't ask why, it was on and I watched) but I have to admit that a team name like that would never fly in the colonies!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 18, 2011)

Njaco said:


> I have to admit that a team name like that would never fly in the colonies!!



  

Here's one that'll make you laugh; before South Africa got rid of apartheid, whenever the ABs used to tour South Africa, another big rugby country, the Maori (natives who inhabited New Zealand before the Brits came along) members of the team were made "honorary whites", despite their brown skin!!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2011)

priceless!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW!!! Not very politically correct, but I love it. I hate political correctness.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 18, 2011)

It's all in the vocabulary, we used to have mulattoes, quadroons, octaroons in the US granting degrees of whiteness.
All that aside be welcome to our forum


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello Nuuumannn...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 18, 2011)

Good to have you aboard! I'm always in awe of the New Zealand landscape. Dive in!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

(Kuddos to Capt Vick for the Seinfield reference!)


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> (Kuddos to Capt Vick for the Seinfield reference!)



Damn, I missed that! Although I'm taller with a little less around the middle. Less hair though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2011)

welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2011)

post office worker then?


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2011)

Rural Delivery


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2011)

And NJ gets the prize!!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> Good to have you aboard! I'm always in awe of the New Zealand landscape. Dive in!



Hey Matt,

Take a look at this. This is where I live. Unfortunately I'm only renting; on my wage I couldn't afford to own it, but it'll do until something nicer comes along


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW, you're going to have a long wait!


----------

